
Show HN: Arengu – Easily build and optimize your sign-up process - jacobovidal
https://www.arengu.com/
======
jacobovidal
Hello, this is Jacobo, cofounder @ Arengu.

We are launching Arengu to help other SaaS to easily build and optimize their
sign-up process without dealing with complex integrations or wasting valuable
development resources.

Some benefits of using Arengu:

\- Free up valuable development resources building non-core features and let
us deal with technical complexity.

\- Reuse your forms in as many pages as you want so you can AB test and focus
on increase user sign-ups and reduce churn.

\- It works on any platform, app and static site (JavaScript Embed SDK)

We are still in public beta and improving our platform before we our final
release, so I would really appreciate any kind of feedback or if you have any
interesting use case where we can help you with Arengu.

I am available if you guys have further questions, want to know more
information or just want to say hi.

Thank you for reading!

